# nozzle thread



## Brokenparts (Sep 8, 2012)

Getting close to getting stage 2 (dual nozzle) snow kit installed. I started threading the nozzles into my BSH throttle pipe and the throttle pipe and get about this far which doesnt seem deep enough. After this point it becomes increasingly tight... I'm afraid I'll start stripping threads if I get much further.



















Vehicle is a 2007 FSI GTI (stage 2+)


----------



## Hi-Speed (Apr 3, 2008)

I have my kit right here and mine threads in about that far also... In for an answer...


----------



## vwgeorge2 (Mar 24, 2008)

Brokenparts said:


> Getting close to getting stage 2 (dual nozzle) snow kit installed. I started threading the nozzles into my BSH throttle pipe and the throttle pipe and get about this far which doesnt seem deep enough. After this point it becomes increasingly tight... I'm afraid I'll start stripping threads if I get much further.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NPT tightens very fast... You might need to drill out about half of the external threads so it can go in farther...


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Thats about where my devils own nozzle sits in my BSH throttle body pipe....works fine as far as i can tell


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

I have the same usrt spacer, and snow perf nozzles, and mine did the same thing. I left it like that, and it seems to work just fine.


----------



## Brokenparts (Sep 8, 2012)

I suppose I should have updated this... I ran a tap down inside my BSH pipe and the USRT spacer and got both nozzles to mount flush.


----------



## big_c02 (Mar 7, 2013)

So the USRT spacer needs to be modified to work properly? Count me out


----------



## arielcastillo (Sep 27, 2011)

Slayer said:


> I have the same usrt spacer, and snow perf nozzles, and mine did the same thing. I left it like that, and it seems to work just fine.


It happened to me too. I didn´t install the kit yet, but i tried it and i have the same problem.


----------



## Brokenparts (Sep 8, 2012)

while agree it should work without having to touch it... it only takes about 2 mins with a tap to fix it.


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

That's better! :thumbup:


----------



## big_c02 (Mar 7, 2013)

Is USRT going to tap these fully so they they dont need to be modified for a flush fit?


----------



## Brokenparts (Sep 8, 2012)

big_c02 said:


> Is USRT going to tap these fully so they they dont need to be modified for a flush fit?


I bet if you call Scott he would. He seriously is a great resource and I believe he would do whatever it takes to make a customer happy.


----------



## G_Lader_91 (Dec 28, 2006)

Agreed on Scott. Awesome guy. He literally answered most of my q's on h20 injection at his good friends wedding a few years ago...THATS dedication.

And you have to understand the threads being tight/not tapped enough from a machinist perspective. Not all nozzles at 1/8-27 are going to be the same class of fit, or created equal. Also, yes it is a pipe thread so understandably it gets tighter the further you go..its tapered. What would you say if it was too loose?

So its WAY easier to remove a little material with a tap. Look at it this way, would you rather it be tight and break it in yourself, or not able to seal? If you are afraid of tapping something a thread or two more that you probably couldn't fabricate yourself, then you should probably not criticise. Pipe threads are different than standard threads for obvious reason.

I do understand how frustrating it would be to install everything, then try to run it down once its all together. Contact Scott before bashing.

Came in for nozzle dia vs hp thread, Id like to see one of those..


----------



## big_c02 (Mar 7, 2013)

Come on, you can't be serious? Expecting all customers to own a tap set and do post processing on a part that you buy for $90? 

All snow nozzles have the same threads. Its not hard to make the correct pitch and dia so it fits. 

The nozzle stops anyway when the nozzle is seated- so it cant be too loose. Plus there is sealant on the threads.

I totally agree that Scott is great, but having to rework parts on a very very simple tapping operation is nuts.


----------



## big_c02 (Mar 7, 2013)

coatofarms said:


> So its WAY easier to remove a little material with a tap. Look at it this way, would you rather it be tight and break it in yourself, or not able to seal? If you are afraid of tapping something a thread or two more that you probably couldn't fabricate yourself, then you should probably not criticise. Pipe threads are different than standard threads for obvious reason.



No, its WAY easier to have the part you buy have the correct threading from the beginning. USRT could have used a 1/8-27 NPT tap after machining just like I did and not have these issues. 

Also, its not that the nozzle is tight. Its that it wont thread more than one or two threads. Simply the wrong pitch. There is no breaking it in...it MUST be tapped to properly fit. Check the W/M thread on golfmkv for more photos and instances of this.


----------

